# tunisian spiral



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.
The yarn was running out so i called an end to the afghan
and finished it off with a few rows of our double crochet
(USA sc) the pics are attached.
i have another piece i started as a sample before the rug
and i am not sure what i will turn it into but will post the picture when i have decided and completed. i also played with the idea of doing 2 colour cables in the tunisian stitch. those are yet to be completed also.
enjoy you day, best regards, JOHN


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OH WOW!!!!!!!!!! That's sooo cool. I'm in awe! Please keep 'em coming.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Just beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

You make me dizzy, ms lizzie. Reminds me of the Twilight zone!


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Unique, would look great in a college dorm or any contemporary room. Really makes a statement.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous work John - one of the loveliest Afghans I have ever seen.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous John. You are so clever.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful well done


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just amazing John, I love all of your work and look forward to the next project that you post. Leonora :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

wow!...that's fantastic!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Super!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

john you are simply amazing  every time i look on the forum you have made another wonderful creation, you are truly an inspiration. happy knitting


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow! "You are getting very sleepy"...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!! That is stunning, the colours are so vibrant. Love it.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

You amaze me. That is sooo pretty but I'm getting dizzy looking.


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like a giant peppermint candy! I love it.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

fantastic...but i sufferred an acute labyrintitis a few years back that left me with sequals so looking at this beautiful work of art makes me dizzy. a lot of things I cannot do anymore. your creations are gorgeous!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Sooo beautiful! I agree with kim82352 - looks like a big peppermint candy!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

John, as usual you impress and surprise. You are an artist!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

John, do you have pattern instructions for this beautiful work that you do, or are you just crocheting them from your head? They are beautiful, I would love to learn to do the Tunisian (afghan) stitch. Keep up the beautiful work. I hope you have a market for them.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi John - 

Do you use the double ended hooks? If so - are they connected by a cable? I am amazed at your work. Keep it up.

carina


----------



## MrsMacCap (Jul 20, 2011)

That is so impressive, love the pattern and the colours!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

John, I've run out of words of praise for your work as you consistently present fantastic works of art. What talent and imagination!


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't care what you say, it's fantastic! One day I hope to take a break from all my other things and try something like that.

Karen


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> The yarn was running out so i called an end to the afghan
> and finished it off with a few rows of our double crochet
> (USA sc) the pics are attached.
> ...


Fabulous work John-you are very clever, and have amazing patience to complete this work of art....more than I would have LOL


----------



## peanut101 (May 28, 2011)

just amazing !


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Please, tell us what the pattern is! I have a friend who is obsessed with "The Nightmare Before Christmas", has a room dedicated to it. This would look sooooo good in there!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it..... :lol:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Make me one too! (pretty please!)


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## KnittinginSutures (Oct 9, 2017)

This is lovely. Does anyone have a link to a pattern for it? I can't even afford the $6 pattern on Etsy. I'd appreciate a link if someone has one. Thank you in Advance!!!


----------



## tizziana (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm making this blanket at moment, took four attempts to get it started, but now as it's increasing it's looking like a bowl. Wondering on what i'm doing wrong. My firts tunisian afghan. I understand tunisian curls anyways. Thanks in advance


----------



## tizziana (Oct 9, 2014)

KnittinginSutures said:


> This is lovely. Does anyone have a link to a pattern for it? I can't even afford the $6 pattern on Etsy. I'd appreciate a link if someone has one. Thank you in Advance!!!


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-spiral-afghan


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Neat!
It does look like a giant peppermint candy.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Reminds me of the start of the yellow and red brick road in MGM's "Wizard of Oz."


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Perfect circle.


----------



## tizziana (Oct 9, 2014)

tizziana said:


> I'm making this blanket at moment, took four attempts to get it started, but now as it's increasing it's looking like a bowl. Wondering on what i'm doing wrong. My firts tunisian afghan. I understand tunisian curls anyways. Thanks in advance


.

Starting off well at start after i eventual got the pattern, but as i'm increasing it's begining to curl. Havn't a clue what or where i'm going wrong. First time making tunisian afghan.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice job John


----------

